# Die besten Gruselfilme und -serien auf Netflix, Amazon und Maxdome



## AliciaKo (26. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die besten Gruselfilme und -serien auf Netflix, Amazon und Maxdome* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die besten Gruselfilme und -serien auf Netflix, Amazon und Maxdome*


----------



## Superkuh (27. Oktober 2018)

Spuk im Hill House würde ich auf jeden Fall noch erwähnen


----------



## UKSheep (27. Oktober 2018)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Spuk im Hill House würde ich auf jeden Fall noch erwähnen



Habe die Serie erst kürzlich gesehen und finde auch das sie Aufgelistet gehört.

Kingdom Hospital ist auch sehr gut und Channel Zero (S01) fand ich auch super.  Gibt da so einige Filme und Serien (die nicht unbedingt jeder Horror Fan kennt) die auf so eine Liste gehören sollten. 

Zusätzlich hätte ich es cool gefunden wenn zusätzlich passende Games genannt worden währen. Vor allem weil hier ja Gamer unterwegs sind. 


Habe hier mal noch eine kleine Liste von (wie ich finde) guten Horror Serien.

Ash vs. Evil Dead
Black Lake
Channel Zero
Harper's Island
Kingdom Hospital
Outcast
Penny Dreadful
Scream
Scream Queens
Slasher
Spuk in Hill House
The Exorcist
The Fades
The Mist - Der Nebel
The Strain

P.S. ob die von mir genannten Serien auf Netflix, Amazon Prime oder Maxdome zu sehen sind kann ich leider nicht wirklich sagen.


----------

